# Joyeux Postiversaire à RuK!



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks for 1000 fine posts.


----------



## rsweet

"Gawd loveaduck!"—RuK
 Glad you're around to help us get it right!   

Congratulations!​
CELEBRATE!!!​


----------



## anangelaway

RuK, félicitations !!! Un plaisir de t'avoir parmi nous ! Merci pour toute ton aide !  

_BRAVO ! _​


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful, RuK. Thank you for 1000 great posts.


----------



## texasweed

YEEHAAW! You rule Ruk 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## carolineR

You're a big RUK of strenghth, Ruk 
 C


----------



## RuK

Wow! Thanks a lot! This forum is such fun - like a huge, real-life word game - and I get to make friends, too!


----------



## geve

Donnez-moi un R... donnez-moi un U... donnez-moi un K... *bravo** RuK !*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour ta disponibilité et tes explications toujours pertinentes même en PM : merci (*) ! 

(*) replay with speed control to fast!


----------



## zaby

Félicitations et Merci Ruk !
 ...... ​


----------

